# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  máy phay cnc

## hobao9x

e muốn làm cái máy phay cnc khổ 1mx1mx30cm.ae giúp mình về vấn đề làm mạch với . dùng mạch gì. nguồn bao nhiêu .cho phù hợp và chay mượt :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

hỏi như này pó tay rồi

----------


## hoangson

Hi. Nghe chừng cái máy cũng hổ báo như cái tên của tác giả vậy. Theo em thì túi tiền to là chạy ngon và mượt thôi ạ  :Wink:

----------


## ngocbh2001

Chào Ban

Để làm máy có 2 phần:
1 phần cơ khí: ở đây có nhiều lựa chọn tuùy vào mục đích của người sử dụng,ví dụ muốn lời về hành trình thì làm router,muốn  máy cúng khỏe thì làm máy H..
2 Phần Điện:Gồm bo mach đêm như BOB march3+3driver+3 motor step
 còn loại nào tùy vào túi tiền đầu tư.
Bạn nên lên mạng tham khảo các may tu dy,có một câu nói nhìn 1 lần không hiểu,nhìn lần thứ 2 vẫn không hiểu,thì nhìn lần thứ 3 sẽ hiểu

----------

hobao9x

----------


## hobao9x

> Chào Ban
> 
> Để làm máy có 2 phần:
> 1 phần cơ khí: ở đây có nhiều lựa chọn tuùy vào mục đích của người sử dụng,ví dụ muốn lời về hành trình thì làm router,muốn  máy cúng khỏe thì làm máy H..
> 2 Phần Điện:Gồm bo mach đêm như BOB march3+3driver+3 motor step
>  còn loại nào tùy vào túi tiền đầu tư.
> Bạn nên lên mạng tham khảo các may tu dy,có một câu nói nhìn 1 lần không hiểu,nhìn lần thứ 2 vẫn không hiểu,thì nhìn lần thứ 3 sẽ hiểu


giúp mình nối mạch3 với động cơ và nguồn với .(hình ảnh )

----------

